# RIP "Cake Boss" baker dies from Cancer



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.northjersey.com/food_dining/013111_Sal_Picinich_Cake_Boss_celebrity_dies_at_63.html


> Sal Picinich of Carlstadt, the veteran baker who became an unexpected celebrity through the reality TV series Cake Boss, died Sunday. He was 63.
> 
> The cause was cancer, said his wife, Lucille.
> 
> Mr. Picinich, born on the Croatian island of Susak, worked 45 years at Carlos Bakery in Hoboken, where the TLC series is set.


I really liked Sal. Buddy really looked up to Sal. Sal was always coming up with solutions/suggestions based on what he and Buddy Sr. did in the 'old days'.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The TLC Curse continues... So many TLC reality show participants have had bad things come to them over the years... An extraordinarily high number... This is the second person on that show to have something happen to them... and only one show in a long line of shows on that network with problems...

RIP Sal


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

marksman said:


> The TLC Curse continues... So many TLC reality show participants have had bad things come to them over the years... An extraordinarily high number... This is the second person on that show to have something happen to them... and only one show in a long line of shows on that network with problems...
> 
> RIP Sal


This is different than the other guy though. He had an unfortunate health condition, which you could call bad luck. The other guy? He brought that on himself. TLC didn't make him do those things.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Frylock said:


> This is different than the other guy though. He had an unfortunate health condition, which you could call bad luck. The other guy? He brought that on himself. TLC didn't make him do those things.


The other guys issue could be chalked up to fame, maybe it got to his head and that could be attributed to the show. You're right about the cancer though, that one is not on TLC.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Third thing on that show. One of the husbands was abusive, and they pulled him from filming and removed him from the credits, out of respect to Buddy's sister (can't remember her name at the moment, but it was the one who can't cook).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

marksman said:


> *The TLC Curse continues...* So many TLC reality show participants have had bad things come to them over the years... An extraordinarily high number... This is the second person on that show to have something happen to them... and only one show in a long line of shows on that network with problems...
> 
> RIP Sal


It's not just TLC. It's all reality shows. I've never seen a segment of society that is more prone to "bad things" happening, other than maybe Rock Stars who like to charter small engine planes...


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Third thing on that show. One of the husbands was abusive, and they pulled him from filming and removed him from the credits, out of respect to Buddy's sister (can't remember her name at the moment, but it was the one who can't cook).


Are you talking about Joey? The brother-in-law who's the volunteer firefighter and was in the Air Force during the first Gulf War?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> Are you talking about Joey? The brother-in-law who's the volunteer firefighter and was in the Air Force during the first Gulf War?


No. Maybe I'm confusing the wife. I just looked it up. Link. It was Remy Gonzalez who is married to Lisa, the youngest sister (not to be confused with Buddy's wife Lisa).


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> No. Maybe I'm confusing the wife. I just looked it up. Link. It was Remy Gonzalez who is married to Lisa, the youngest sister (not to be confused with Buddy's wife Lisa).


This is who I thought marksman was talking about. Are we back down to two or am I missing someone?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Test said:


> This is who I thought marksman was talking about. Are we back down to two or am I missing someone?


I thought he was talking about Mario's heart troubles.


----------

